# Puppy 4 months one ear floppy - will it stand?



## emben (Dec 24, 2014)

We just got a GSD and we wanted a male because our last GSD was female. We got the last male of the litter and i am not sure but he was the only one of all of them that all ears were not standing. One is floppy. I know that GSD's ears can take until about 6 months but I'm wondering if his will make it up. He will be BIG based on his dad and paws but again all the other pup's ears were up. Any comments?


----------



## Zeusthegsd143 (Nov 24, 2014)

emben said:


> We just got a GSD and we wanted a male because our last GSD was female. We got the last male of the litter and i am not sure but he was the only one of all of them that all ears were not standing. One is floppy. I know that GSD's ears can take until about 6 months but I'm wondering if his will make it up. He will be BIG based on his dad and paws but again all the other pup's ears were up. Any comments?


4 months is still very young. So you have plenty of time to help it stand. Make sure your pup has tons to chew on. Also try yogurt and cottage cheese.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Fritz's ears did not go 'up' until close to 5 months, one was always leaning... When teething was done, ears were erect! Lots of chewing... Enjoy!


----------



## SCULLY (Sep 12, 2014)

I just got my male last Sunday, he was born July 7th. His floppy ear went up 2 days ago, he is just shy of 6 mths. If you search around here you will see that some don't go up until 8 or 9 mths.
All dogs are different, give it time.


----------



## dhaney81 (Nov 5, 2014)

My 15 week old puppy just had one ear stand a couple days ago. I'm still waiting on the 2nd eat but obv I have plenty of time. I think having one up is a good sign that the 2nd one is coming


----------

